# Samba: Che fine ha fatto la flag oav?

## GuN_jAcK

Ragazzi sapete dove è finita la flag oav su samba?

Ho la necessità di integrare ClamAV ma non trovo la flag...

----------

## djinnZ

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199769

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5121272.html#5121272

Altro non so. I programmi del piffero che mi hanno sbolognato usano quasi tutti protezioni eutron ed ho sempre falsi positivi.

Quindi ho abbandonato il supporto antivirus.

Avira è una rogna infinita e funziona di schifo...

fai sapere come va avanti.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

sono tutti post/bug che risalgono tra il 2007 e il 2008... credo che sia una cosa un po datata quella...

----------

## djinnZ

Come puoi leggere nel bugzilla la patch per il supporto a clamav è stata abbandonata nel 2005 ... da allora non è che sia cambiato molto, forse perché il problema non è molto sentito e sono troppi i programmi windozz che danno falsi positivi, quindi una share smb che rifiuta automaticamente i file non è molto utile.

In ogni caso il supporto diretto all'integrazione è stato rimosso quindi devi applicare manualmente la nuova patch, samba-vscan, libero di riaprire il bug (od aprirne uno nuovo) per farla aggiungere all'ebuild.

Qualcosa del genere: "Se poi ti aspetti che scriva io l'ebuild per una cosa che tutto sommato non mi interessa ... beh ...  :Mr. Green: "

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Se avessi letto con attenzione il mio post avresti potuto notare che non ti/vi ho mai chiesto di scrivermi una ebuild... ne tanto meno mi aspettavo tale sforzo.

Spero che le due righe di post, a mio parere chiare e trasparenti, non abbiano fatto presupporre il contrario... eventualmente... beh... mi scuso...

Tornando sul discorso...

La soluzione che ho adottato è stata semplicemente di acquistare una licenza di Kaspersky Antivirus che ha un'ottima integrazione con il sistema (fa check su SMB share, mail ecc...) e un database virale aggiornato.

Ringrazio ancora una volta per il vostro supporto

----------

## djinnZ

Non sei scusato visto che era saltata parte del testo (lo ho corretto alla buona comunque commentavo il bugzilla), ho il viziaccio di usare l'editor come un wordprocesso (quindi sallvo ogni tanto e poi continuo) e con il forum che non funziona capita.

Se ti ho risposto vuol dire che lo ho capito che non volevi che ti si scrivesse un ebuild.

Coda di paglia?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol stai una favola   :Laughing: 

----------

